# Introducing Rosie



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Never had to prise a puppy off a breeder before, and Rosie wagged her tail all the way home she is such a happy little thing.
No dramas with Poppy I held Rosie while Poppy had a good sniff then put her down on the lawn that was it, now Rosie is following Poppy all over.
We've been out for a walk and I had Rosie inside of my coat so bonding going well.
a video and some photo's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLaPaLOI7YU


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

she is beautiful, lovely coat x


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

She is a sweetie!! I love the little white paw! aaaaw!!
Wendy and Little Flo x (home in 4 weeks!!!!)


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is adorable! I love her colour! Lovely video also, looks like they are getting on so well! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She's gorgeous! And how good is Poppy with her new little sister?!!

Karen x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Rosie, you're adorable!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwww what a little cutie,lovely markings


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh I love her 3 white socks and wagging tail!!!!!!!!! She does look so happy and content in her new home


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome home Rosie ... I can understand the breeder not wanting to let her go, she is beautiful .... enjoy her


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh so sweet and Poppy is so calm around her - love the movie


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rosie has white feet just like my Scamp !


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp aged 14wks - with Rosie's white paws !


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

She is beautiful x


----------



## terrym2442 (Jan 17, 2011)

She is a beauty!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

she's gorgeous


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Rosie is beautiful


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh Colin she looks lovely, love her feet, waggy tail and video is great. Poppy coming and checking her out and lying down for a look... they're really going to get on x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh what a gorgeous pair, I am very jealous! Izzy wants a sister (or I want one for her!) xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, chocolate Rosie says hello to her little monochrome namesake! Such a gorgeous wee thing x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

She is gorgeous and love the video too


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
Had a good night. The breeder had started crate training and she has no problem with it. Put her in the crate outside our bedroom and she would have slept longer if I had not disturbed her by checking her, as I thought there was something wrong as she had not made a sound. 
If battery on my camera was not flat I would have got a great video of them playing - a little puppy being dragged round the room as they both hung onto a toy , then Poppy teasing Rosie with the toy when she let go.:laugh:
Lots of playing and lot of sleeping and thats just Poppy.
They did get a bit rough once but Rosie was giving as good as she got.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Had a good night. The breeder had started crate training and she has no problem with it. Put her in the crate outside our bedroom and she would have slept longer if I had not disturbed her by checking her, as I thought there was something wrong as she had not made a sound.
> If battery on my camera was not flat I would have got a great video of them playing - a little puppy being dragged round the room as they both hung onto a toy , then Poppy teasing Rosie with the toy when she let go.:laugh:
> Lots of playing and lot of sleeping and thats just Poppy.
> They did get a bit rough once but Rosie was giving as good as she got.


It all sounds very good ... great Rosie is ok in her crate at night.. as for the Poppy and Rosie play well I can imagine, actually I don't need to imagine because I am living it here ... our 3 play really well together and it is great to watch. 

Its all good fun and they will sort out their place in the pack within time....


----------

